# чём / чем



## mimosa59

Hi,

Which sentence is correct please?

a) тебе не о *чём *беспокоиться.
b) тебе не о *чем *беспокоиться.

I found sentence b) in a book but I thought sentence a) was correct (prepositional after "о").

спасибо!


----------



## LilianaB

The first one is correct, however people usually don't use this e with dots when they type because most keyboards don't have it. It always sounds the way you wrote it in the first example.


----------



## mimosa59

Thank you!!


----------



## Exactus

NO!!!!
You should use: 
b) тебе не о *чем *беспокоиться.

Really, I don't know why, but surely it's correct =)

You can't say "тебе не о *чём *беспокоиться"
You can say: "тебе ни о чём не надо беспокоиться"


----------



## Maroseika

Of course, gramatically *о* construes not with *чем*, but with чём However *о чем* in *не о чем* is not a prepostion with pronoun. *Не о чем* is separate and integral  part of sentence.
Moreover, *не о чем *is pronounced as one word, with the stress on *не*. Therefore it cannot be *не о чём*, because in this case the stress would fall on *чём *(ё is always stressed in Russian).

Thus, your textbook is right.


----------



## morbo

This letter hasn't had a particularly jolly ride in Russian. To cut a long story short, nowadays it's mostly used only in a limited set of words like "ёж" "клёпка" "ёлка". Nothing calls for it in "не о чем". And this letter is a rare guest in "ни о чем" too.
 But it's only pertinent to writing and publishing. Maybe your book wants to emphasize the way this letter sounds in speech in different surroundings.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes of course you are right. I was thinking about *нu о чём. *Hе о чeм is pronounced almost as  нео чeм or неочeм.


----------



## gullia

mimosa59 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which sentence is correct please?
> 
> a) тебе не о *чём *беспокоиться.
> b) тебе не о *чем *беспокоиться.
> 
> I found sentence b) in a book but I thought sentence a) was correct (prepositional after "о").
> 
> спасибо!



Оба варианта верны. Но. Первый вариант используется больше всего и в разговорной и в письменной речи.


----------



## gvozd

gullia said:


> Оба варианта верны. Но. Первый вариант используется больше всего и в разговорной и в письменной речи.



Откуда у Вас такая сверхсекретная информация?


----------



## gullia

не спорю, что первый вариант используется чаще, чем второй. Но если вы напишите второй вариант, то это не будет считаться грубой ошибкой.


----------



## gvozd

gullia said:


> не спорю, что первый вариант используется чаще, чем второй. Но если вы напишИте второй вариант, то это не будет считаться грубой ошибкой.



Я, конечно, тысячекратно извиняюсь, но... Первый вариант - это "тебе не о чём беспокоиться"? Вы на полном серьёзе утверждаете, что он самый ходовой?


----------



## gullia

gvozd said:


> Я, конечно, тысячекратно извиняюсь, но... Первый вариант - это "тебе не о чём беспокоиться"? Вы на полном серьёзе утверждаете, что он самый ходовой?
> P. S. Вы серьезно проверяете эссе на русском?



вы очень любезны, молодой человек. Отвечу чуть позже-линками.


----------



## gullia

признаю, что была не права, но хочу внести ясность в свой ответ, я считаю возможным использования варианта Тебе не о чём беспокоиться, но, правда, в слегка видоизмененном варианте: Тебе *ни* о чем не надо беспокоиться. 

Второе предложение Тебе не о чем беспокоиться абсолютно верно, где при  этом важно *правильно* ставить ударение- на *не.

*зы сорри, ответила не подумав, в спешке.


----------



## Natalisha

mimosa59 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which sentence is correct please?
> 
> a) тебе не о *чём *беспокоиться.
> b) тебе не о *чем *беспокоиться.
> 
> I found sentence b) in a book but I thought sentence a) was correct (prepositional after "о").
> 
> спасибо!


Only the second one is correct (with the stress on 'не' as it was mentioned above).


----------



## gullia

gvozd said:


> Ёжкин дрын, я, кажется, начинаю догадываться Gullia - это реинкарнация забаненной Jullia??? Если так, то тихо съезжаю с дискуссии



я не в курсе, кто такая Julia, но если для вас это очень важно, можете обратиться к админам (или самому проверить ) по IP-кто есть кто.
Но если вы намекаете на мой предыдущий опус, так ведь все ошибаются , и для меня это тем более простительно, русский-не есть родной язык для меня. Я серьезно его стала изучать с класса 7-го. И просто влюбилась в этот язык. Удачи, гвоздик.


----------



## gullia

gvozd said:


> Спасибо, родненькая. Одно малюсенькое замечание: Russian пишется с большой буквы (как и English и иже с ними)



исправила, гвоздик (ничего, что я к тебе так? ) ты умиляешь меня своими нежностями, мне аж дышится глубже, чем обычно.  (зы теперь ищи в  этом предложении ошибку/ошибки)


----------



## morzh

Gullia: just wanted to warn you, that, well, this is not a chat. Even if sometimes we engage into some occasional off-topic talk, it is still not a chat.
People get banned for starting chats like this one.

If you want to repeat the fate of a person with a very similar name who has just recently been banned, you are moving in the right direction.

PS. If Russian is not your native language, well, it would be that much less misleading to say that in your "Native language" entry.  
All the best.


----------



## gullia

сорри, я поняла. Больше не повторится.


----------



## alex97687

gullia said:


> исправила, гвоздик (ничего, что я к тебе так? ) ты умиляешь меня своими нежностями, мне аж дышится глубже, чем обычно.  (зы теперь ищи в  этом предложении ошибку/ошибки)



а почему гвоздик?


----------



## morzh

Alex, and the rest: guys and gals, let's not create the chat out of it, please? 
We resolved the question. Gullia seems to understand. No need to perpetuate the off-topic.
It should not always come to moderators to come in and start kicking asses left and right.

We veer off course often enough, but at least this, most of the time, somehow relates to the topics. And it seems like out mods gave up, realizing this is the Russian they are dealing with.
You should see what the mods do at English only. Step to the left / step to the right - they shoot!

We 're lucky we have quite a bit more leeway here, but let's not abuse it, OK?


----------

